# Nürnberger Singlespeeder erobern das schweinfurter bierfest



## Coffee (4. November 2004)

hallo ihr,


durch den thread  im ssp forum, sind wir darauf aufmerksam geworden. blacksurf und ich, haben uns gerade spontan entschlossen dort einzufallen. da wir auch das bier und den wein genießen möchten, werden wir auf jeden fall per BAHN anreisen. wer möchte sich anschließen?

P.S. ab 5 personen bekommt man bei der bahn einen gruppentarif ;-)


grüße coffee


----------



## Altitude (4. November 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> hallo ihr,
> 
> 
> durch den thread  im ssp forum, sind wir darauf aufmerksam geworden. blacksurf und ich, haben uns gerade spontan entschlossen dort einzufallen. da wir auch das bier und den wein genießen möchten, werden wir auf jeden fall per BAHN anreisen. wer möchte sich anschließen?
> ...



na ja, isch bin mir noch nicht sicher, da am Sonntag ja das traditionelle
Fädder-Crossrennen
statt  findet... 

und da wollt ich evtl. mim Eingänger mitspielen...und einen Tag am Wochenende sollt ich mich auch mal um Heim und Frauchen kümmern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harry kroll (4. November 2004)

mich könnt ihr nur ködern, wenn es dort red bull umsonst geben würde, nee mal im ernst, will mit alti zum crossrennen. möchte mir das mal anschauen.

ciao harry


----------



## blacksurf (4. November 2004)

na da geh ich auch hin,) ist aber doch am Sonntag   
Blacksurf


----------



## Coffee (6. November 2004)

na jungs, was los, kneifft ihr   

coffee


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (7. November 2004)

@ Coffee
Falls du zum Starkbierfest kommst , nimm so einen Singlespeeder mit.


----------



## Coffee (8. November 2004)

ich bau mir doch ncih extra für schweinfurt nen neuen ssp zusammen    ausserdem bin ich stark und es gibt bier   

grüße coffee


----------



## Fliege (9. November 2004)

@alti
machst du etwa 'nen  Rückzieher ?

Man sieht sich.

Fly


----------



## Altitude (10. November 2004)

"Doppelposting"


----------



## Altitude (10. November 2004)

Fliege schrieb:
			
		

> @alti
> machst du etwa 'nen  Rückzieher ?
> 
> Man sieht sich.
> ...



a) für die familiäre Wochenendplanung gibt es am Samstag einen "Konflikt"
b) was geht mich mein frühers Geschwätz an 
 
c) schaun mer mal


----------



## blacksurf (10. November 2004)

ach was
Zick nicht - nimm doch deine Liebste mit, die soll ja mal ihre Crossmax spazieren führen
 


Blacksurf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (10. November 2004)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> ach was
> Zick nicht - nimm doch deine Liebste mit, die soll ja mal ihre Crossmax spazieren führen
> 
> 
> ...



1. Ihr Rad steht bei Schwiegerleutz in Mek.-Pom.
2. Die Crossmax kriegte se erst wenn mir der Beelze meine neuen King-Naben eingespeicht hat...
3. Zur Zeit ist es für meine Frau zu kalt drausen...


----------



## blacksurf (10. November 2004)

@ alti

zu kalt..süss...
das war kalt: -32 Grad Langlaufen über dem Polarkreis in Finnland


----------



## Altitude (10. November 2004)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> @ alti
> 
> zu kalt..süss...
> das war kalt: -32 Grad Langlaufen über dem Polarkreis in Finnland



das nennst Du kalt...Winter 2002: zwei Wochen Norwegen und Finnland, schlafen im Zelt bzw. Landy mit Standheizung, nachgewiesene -42 Grad, er war sooooooooooooooo klein, das Einzige was es nicht überlebt hat war mein altes schwarzes G3 Powerbook - die halten nämlich laut Apple nur -25 Grad aus...ich hab da ein Schlittenhunderennen als Fotograf begleitet...

Ok, da war mein Weib nicht dabei...


----------



## TortureKing (10. November 2004)

"Celsius-Farenheit-Schwanz-oder sonst was -Vergleich" ?


----------



## Fliege (10. November 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> G3 Powerbook - die halten nämlich laut Apple nur -25 Grad aus...



Jaja, Apple ist zwar gut, aber nur halb so gut wie Nikon   

Um zum Thema zurückzukommen. Wenn du doch kommst, denk ich ernsthaft auch über den Fürther Cross nach...
Zwei, die am Samstag in SW dabei sind, wollen eh kommen..

Gruß
Fly


----------



## blacksurf (10. November 2004)

am besten ist die Kombination
hehe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (10. November 2004)

Fliege schrieb:
			
		

> Jaja, Apple ist zwar gut, aber nur halb so gut wie Nikon



Stimmt, die D1 und die F100 haben ohne "murren" Ihren Dienst verrichtet...

@Fly 
ist in Arbeit...


----------

